# New Z owner



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

hey everyone! I just bought a 88 300zx n/a sport. Every thing is mint on the car a side from a little under carriage rust, no check engine light, exhaust and i think there is slight play in the diff. I searched a bit and couldn't find much. 

Is play normal in the rear end from the drive shaft? This is concerning me, how could i prolong my diffs life to make it to September if there is excess play? theres about 10-25* (degree) rotation of the drive shaft until the wheels get it.

Also when under heavy acceleration she really likes to sit down and lose traction in 1st, 2nd and 3rd. good in a way but theres a bit of a bang/grind when it breaks loose... has anyone ever had that problem?


----------



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

Nobody can give me any advice? Well now that spring has rolled around maybe theres more z guys online.

Heres a list of some parts, plans and mods. 
Ive purchased a prothane total kit and have to do some surgury on the under body before i install the crossmember bushings. I installed a new rad, water pump, and timing belt. Ive also put a set of taylor 8mm wires with some nkg iridum plugs. Also... Short shifter, strut tower bar, viper alarm, 2 12" pionneer subs, 3000w pionneer amp, removed the a/c, and a deck controlled by the alarms remote. 

I would like to hear someones undercarrige repair story is theres one out there. Hopefully the knowlageable z guys can get back to me.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

When you jack the car up and rotate the rear tire how much play is there? As for the banging the the drive shaft U joint may need replacing. As for your parts and plans it sounds good!.


----------



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks for the reply.. the u-joints are all tight but theres a bit of play in the rear subframe. i'm installing prothane bushings today and tomorrow so well see if that does it. As for the diff...... theres about 10-25* (degree) rotation of the drive shaft until the wheels get it. meaning if you turn the drive shaft by hand the wheels have to wait for some rotation to get any them selfs. have to go start the work.. will post a few pics tonight.. cheers!


----------

